# What weight is air tool oil?



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Have tons of different oil around here, and usually buy air tool oil, and was wondering if anyone knew of the weight oil they use for air tools-might be able to save some $$.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ingersoll Rand air tool oil is 10 weight.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Dextron works well


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My understanding is air tool oil doesn't have any additives in it that can degrade rubber parts in your nailers. Unless you are a professional a bottle of air tool oil should be a lifetime supply. I just spring for the good stuff.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I under stand the question, 

IF I had to punt and use other oil I would most likely recommend a 10 wt non detergent oil heaver would most likely work as well, 

but I guess for under $10 a quart, air tool oil - Google Searchand a quart most lkily will last years and years, for a normal DIY, (I have a can of marvel air tool on on the bench, and use it and air tools often, my guess is it is over 10 years old many be older and less than 1/2 gone) (I used more when I had the automatic oiler but the oil would soften the hoses and in general make a mess, and did not help spraying paint any, so I removed it and jsut manual oil from time to time, (I have used the little oiler that goes on the tool as well, Not sure it worked tho) and manualy oiled my nailer as well, 

why chance damaging tools costing $100 of dollars to save one $, even if all you lose is one O rings, 
I bet many air tools you will not even be able to get "factory" parts, for, (as fast as they obsolete thing to day) and even if you can the cost will certainly be more than the oil $$ you saved by using by guess by golly oil in it,


----------



## tiger13 (Sep 11, 2005)

Marvel mystery oil works well also


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Marvel is very good stuff. WD40 is very good for ungumming air tools. I had a pnuematic die grinder I used a few times a week, and lubed it with hitachi air tool oil every other time I used it. I started slowing down and starting hard. I ran some wd40 through it, and it freed right up.


----------



## calfisher (Apr 26, 2010)

5 weight hydraulic oil is often called spindle oil and is also used as air tool oil.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Thanks all! Got some light weight oil I am going to try...if not, I'll try the WD-40 methold of cleaning it out!


----------



## 6PTsocket (Mar 18, 2016)

Countrybumpkin said:


> Have tons of different oil around here, and usually buy air tool oil, and was wondering if anyone knew of the weight oil they use for air tools-might be able to save some $$.


I notice that DeWalt/Bostich is around 30 wt and recommended for piston type devices like staplers. Most of the impact wrench, rotary motor brand oils are 10 wt. A lot of people Like Marvel air tool oil and that is 5wt and loaded with solvents. It has a lot of Stoddard solvent(dry cleaning fluid) and two benzene compounds. No wonder it frees up sluggish wrenches. (info from MSDS) Most of the other brands are mostly oil or oils of some type with a small percentage of additive. Because of the moisture from compressed air there is usually some extra rust protection in air tool oil. I also see some brands offering a winter version to deal with oil getting thick in the cold. That is a lot of info. but I have heard of people using all kinds of stuff with good results. Any non detergent oil that is not too high viscosity will probably work.


----------



## LincTex (Oct 11, 2010)

All I've ever used in my air tools since 1984 has always been any motor oil laying around... and quite honestly, most of the time I just use clean "used motor oil" and have been for almost 30 years. I've never had a problem. 

Water in the air line cause 1000% more problems with air tools, than the kind of oil being used.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

LincTex said:


> All I've ever used in my air tools since 1984 has always been any motor oil laying around... and quite honestly, most of the time I just use clean "used motor oil" and have been for almost 30 years. I've never had a problem.
> 
> Water in the air line cause 1000% more problems with air tools, than the kind of oil being used.


^^^^ you are right! I have had people tell me motor oil will wipe out seals and such, But you know what, it hasn't caused my cars or trucks any problems and they have seals, in the 50ish years I have been doing it with no problems to air tools either. The lighter weights do go in easer


----------

